# domanda di legge



## unbreakable (11 Giugno 2021)

scusate se apro una discussione sul forum del milan , ma veramente non so a chi rivolgermi..

mi è successo questa cosa ho svolto uno di quei lavoretti online da pochi euro..la società greca ha sbagliato a inviarmi il compenso su paypal invece che banalissimi 10$ me ne ha inviati 200 volte tanto..
chiaramente un errore da parte loro..

ora io rischio qualcosa per un errore umano loro? denuncia per appropriazione indebita e galera?vertenza su paypal?querela? intendo ovviamente se non li restituisco..
come funziona in questi casi?


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359276 ha scritto:


> scusate se apro una discussione sul forum del milan , ma veramente non so a chi rivolgermi..
> 
> mi è successo questa cosa ho svolto uno di quei lavoretti online da pochi euro..la società greca ha sbagliato a inviarmi il compenso su paypal invece che banalissimi 10$ me ne ha inviati 2000 volte tanto..
> chiaramente un errore da parte loro..
> ...



Si tratta di un terreno molto accidentato visto anche che si tratta di una società estera, ma credo che eventualmente abbiano modo di farsi restituire tramite paypal il surplus.
Io fossi in te comunque restituirei tutto, come restituisco l'euro in più di resto che mi da la cassiera al supermercato.
Per una questione di onestà e integrità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359276 ha scritto:


> scusate se apro una discussione sul forum del milan , ma veramente non so a chi rivolgermi..
> 
> mi è successo questa cosa ho svolto uno di quei lavoretti online da pochi euro..la società greca ha sbagliato a inviarmi il compenso su paypal invece che banalissimi 10$ me ne ha inviati 2000 volte tanto..
> chiaramente un errore da parte loro..
> ...



in che senso lavoretti online? cmq restituendo non avrai nessun problema. Inoltre, se non ti hanno pagato con l'opzione amici/parenti dovresti pagare pure le commissioni paypal e su 20 000 euro il 4% di commissioni so soldi


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359276 ha scritto:


> scusate se apro una discussione sul forum del milan , ma veramente non so a chi rivolgermi..
> 
> mi è successo questa cosa ho svolto uno di quei lavoretti online da pochi euro..la società greca ha sbagliato a inviarmi il compenso su paypal invece che banalissimi 10$ me ne ha inviati 2000 volte tanto..
> chiaramente un errore da parte loro..
> ...


Non lo so ma potresti mettere una buona parola o passarmi il nominativo?


Oggi sento un amico che forse ne sa qualcosa potrei chiedere, però la cosa più giusta sarebbe contattarli e farglielo sapere. Sia mai che tra 4 anni si possano accorgere e poi non so cosa succede


----------



## mil77 (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359276 ha scritto:


> scusate se apro una discussione sul forum del milan , ma veramente non so a chi rivolgermi..
> 
> mi è successo questa cosa ho svolto uno di quei lavoretti online da pochi euro..la società greca ha sbagliato a inviarmi il compenso su paypal invece che banalissimi 10$ me ne ha inviati 2000 volte tanto..
> chiaramente un errore da parte loro..
> ...



Se non vuoi avere problemi restituisci quello che hai preso in più.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359276 ha scritto:


> scusate se apro una discussione sul forum del milan , ma veramente non so a chi rivolgermi..
> 
> mi è successo questa cosa ho svolto uno di quei lavoretti online da pochi euro..la società greca ha sbagliato a inviarmi il compenso su paypal invece che banalissimi 10$ me ne ha inviati 2000 volte tanto..
> chiaramente un errore da parte loro..
> ...



edit: penalmente potresti in effetti rischiare un'imputazione per appropriazione indebita. Civilmente è un caso tipico di indebito oggettivo


----------



## Masanijey (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359276 ha scritto:


> scusate se apro una discussione sul forum del milan , ma veramente non so a chi rivolgermi..
> 
> mi è successo questa cosa ho svolto uno di quei lavoretti online da pochi euro..la società greca ha sbagliato a inviarmi il compenso su paypal invece che banalissimi 10$ me ne ha inviati 2000 volte tanto..
> chiaramente un errore da parte loro..
> ...



Mettili da parte per il riscatto di Tonali


----------



## unbreakable (11 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2359346 ha scritto:


> Si tratta di un terreno molto accidentato visto anche che si tratta di una società estera, ma credo che eventualmente abbiano modo di farsi restituire tramite paypal il surplus.
> Io fossi in te comunque restituirei tutto, come restituisco l'euro in più di resto che mi da la cassiera al supermercato.
> Per una questione di onestà e integrità.



l'idea era quella..poi però ho temporeggiato un attimo..ho cercato in rete e non ho trovato molto sull'argomento..per quello chiedevo un pò in giro..
grazie


----------



## unbreakable (11 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2359348 ha scritto:


> in che senso lavoretti online? cmq restituendo non avrai nessun problema. Inoltre, se non ti hanno pagato con l'opzione amici/parenti dovresti pagare pure le commissioni paypal e su 20 000 euro il 4% di commissioni so soldi



ogni tanto arrotondo svolgendo piccoli lavoretti online..in questo caso bisognava solo testare un sito (usuability test)..ho sbagliato a scrivere 200 volte tanto (mi è partito uno zero)..


----------



## unbreakable (11 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2359349 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma potresti mettere una buona parola o passarmi il nominativo?
> 
> 
> Oggi sento un amico che forse ne sa qualcosa potrei chiedere, però la cosa più giusta sarebbe contattarli e farglielo sapere. Sia mai che tra 4 anni si possano accorgere e poi non so cosa succede



ahah no vabbè era solo per curiosità..poi in cuor mio non sono così disonesto..infatti ho già parlato con loro per il rimborso..sito si chiama userfeel


----------



## unbreakable (11 Giugno 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2359354 ha scritto:


> edit: penalmente potresti in effetti rischiare un'imputazione per appropriazione indebita. Civilmente è un caso tipico di indebito oggettivo



sì in effetti era proprio questa la mia paura..difatti si tratterebbe di una appropriazione indebita..in pratica rischierei la galera?se ne l caso non dovessi ridare sti 2000$?
grazie


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359362 ha scritto:


> ogni tanto arrotondo svolgendo piccoli lavoretti online..in questo caso bisognava solo testare un sito (usuability test)..ho sbagliato a scrivere 200 volte tanto (mi è partito uno zero)..



alla fine se ne accorgeranno quando andranno a vedere le spese e al posto di 10 euro si ritroveranno 2000 euro di uscite, oltre a questo di regola queste entrate fanno parte delle tue entrate quando dichiari reddito quindi dovresti pure pagare tasse ecc, quindi se vuoi toglierti i dubbi restituisci


----------



## mabadi (11 Giugno 2021)

Sono comunità europea. Potrebbero rivolgersi ad un legale per recuperare le somme e rischi che aumentino le spese. Fai storno parziale


----------



## mabadi (11 Giugno 2021)

Per il penale dipende. se l'errore é loro tendenzialmente escluderei rischi. se invece tu hai effettuato una dichiarazione errata per avere un importo superiore, e accortotidell'errore non provvedi al rimborso, rischi.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359276 ha scritto:


> scusate se apro una discussione sul forum del milan , ma veramente non so a chi rivolgermi..
> 
> mi è successo questa cosa ho svolto uno di quei lavoretti online da pochi euro..la società greca ha sbagliato a inviarmi il compenso su paypal invece che banalissimi 10$ me ne ha inviati 200 volte tanto..
> chiaramente un errore da parte loro..
> ...



Fai per caso Donnarumma di cognome?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359366 ha scritto:


> sì in effetti era proprio questa la mia paura..difatti si tratterebbe di una appropriazione indebita..in pratica rischierei la galera?se ne l caso non dovessi ridare sti 2000$?
> grazie



guarda, io sono avvocato ma mi non mi occupo di penale, per cui potrei dire fesserie. In ogni caso, la pena edittale va dai 2 ai 5 anni, per cui il gabbio lo vedo proprio estremamente difficile, visto che fino a 2 anni c'è la sospensione condizionale e fino a 3 tutte le varie pene alternative (affidamento ai servizi etc.). Poi mi pare di capire che non siano ste somme enormi. Comunque fossi in te non rischierei ecco. Io ho preso una condanna per una leggerezza, galera non ne ho fatta, ma è comunque una cosa che crea problemi enormi, soprattutto in ambito lavorativo. Questo fermo restando che potrebbero comunque citarti in sede civile per la ripetizione di indebito.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359364 ha scritto:


> ahah no vabbè era solo per curiosità..poi in cuor mio non sono così disonesto..infatti ho già parlato con loro per il rimborso..sito si chiama userfeel


Può sempre servire 
Sì comunque per una cifra così sballata è bene contattarli perchè si rischia appropriazione illecita e dichiarare il falso in caso dovessi dichiarare nel 730


----------



## mil77 (11 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2359366 ha scritto:


> sì in effetti era proprio questa la mia paura..difatti si tratterebbe di una appropriazione indebita..in pratica rischierei la galera?se ne l caso non dovessi ridare sti 2000$?
> grazie



La galera di sicuro no, non è neanche detto che vi vada nel penale. Nel caso comunque avresti la fedina sporca. Nel civile di sicuro se devi restituire 1990 e vai a sentenza devi aggiungere interessi, rivalutazioni, spese legali della controparte, spese legali del tuo avvocato. Arrivi a superare i 5000 euro da pagare. Direi proprio che non conviene. Già solo se ti scrive una raccomandata un loro avvocato l'importo aumenta di 200 euro


----------

